# Just brought another new horse!



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Only not the horse we were looking for! We were looking for a quiet horse for my Mum but because one super-sensitive horse isn't enough, Sophie has got herself another one (well, she was dirt cheap)! 

Her name is Anya - and being a grey Arab, she's a very pretty girlie indeed. We brought her from a family we know, who utterly over-horsed themselves, as she's similiar to my TB and very hot headed I think we'll get on just fine. 

She hasn't done a lot recently, which I quite like - although have ridden her in the school and hacked her out when I tried her. I think a lot of her problems stem from her own insecurities and not having the trust and confidence in her rider to back her up. 

Anyway, she arrives this weekend to join our already existing herd - my other mare Maja will no longer the only girl to keep the boys in check! Not really sure what the long-term plan is .... we always tell Dad we will sell them on, but so far that hasn't happened! 

Fingers crossed that we find a second new horse very soon - we were only supposed to be horse hunting for my Mother!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i just love horses, but i've never owned one.good luck with your new horse and post some pics.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I bought a darling little part bred yearling gelding yesterday to keep my sect a yearling company, his name is Romeo and he is so kind and nice tempered, I think he will be a brill childs pony for the future. Turned them out together and after a good gallop round they seem to like each other. I like everything of mine to have a chum for company.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sophia said:


> Only not the horse we were looking for! We were looking for a quiet horse for my Mum but because one super-sensitive horse isn't enough, Sophie has got herself another one (well, she was dirt cheap)!
> 
> Her name is Anya - and being a grey Arab, she's a very pretty girlie indeed. We brought her from a family we know, who utterly over-horsed themselves, as she's similiar to my TB and very hot headed I think we'll get on just fine.
> 
> ...


----------

